
Robert the Robot (1939) - piqufoh
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-northamptonshire-39057312
======
piqufoh
"Someone bet me £5 I could not make a robot in three weeks," inventor Charles
Lawson, who had a radio shop, told a newspaper at the time. "I won."

